# Writing > General Writing >  If You Were Allowed To Write And Publish Just One Book What Would The Subject Be?

## rachel

I was thinking a lot about the swift flying undesribable thing that our few mortal years are and I thought I would put the question above to anyone interested.
Only one book allowed to even be written in your life, whether long or short.
Only one theme, one thing to put forth to an unsuspecting reading public that you hope will stand the test of time .That you dream will be lauded as a great classic, no matter the genre. Something to leave your mark with.

For me the theme is a toughie. There are so many things to share. But if it could only be one it would be probably a mythological genre book that explores the ability or not to be really faithful in all areas of one's existance. Faithful to a mate, faithful to a dream, faithful to one's own self. Faithful to the last breath.
Anyone else have a thought on this topic?

----------


## Logos

_"If You Were Allowed To Write And Publish Just One Book What Would The Subject Be?"_

Very easy for me to answer, no fantasy or flowery poetry from me  :Biggrin:  it will be a biography of my mother, her life and works  :Smile:

----------


## rachel

Man, 
coming from a person I so esteem and admire Logos, just reading what you wrote about your mother gave me tears. I will be lined up to buy that book and no mistake.

----------


## Virgil

> For me the theme is a toughie. There are so many things to share. But if it could only be one it would be probably a mythological genre book that explores the ability or not to be really faithful in all areas of one's existance. Faithful to a mate, faithful to a dream, faithful to one's own self. Faithful to the last breath.
> Anyone else have a thought on this topic?


My theme would be similar to yours, except it would not be in a mythological genre. It would be a novel of realism, and while faithful to one's self would be a key element, I would describe it as finding one's true self. It would ultimately be a novel of a quest and overcoming challenges.

Great idea for a thread, Rachel.

----------


## ElizabethSewall

I think it would be a biography of Elizabeth Sewall Alcott, for she is the person I have mostly admired all through my life. I think she is worthy of being removed from shadows. As Louisa May Alcott wrote after her sister's death:


> There are many Beths in the world, shy and quiet, sitting in corners till needed, and living for others so cheerfully that no one sees the sacrifices till the little cricket on the hearth stops chirping, and the sweet, sunshiny presence vanishes, leaving silence and shadow behind.



Rachel would deserve a book as well!  :Nod:

----------


## ktd222

I would create a pop-up book that attempts to 'shows' the reader, in the simplest terms, how everything in this world is connected. This might be a lifetime commitment, but hey, only one book, right?

----------


## Virgil

> I would create a pop-up book that attempts to 'shows' the reader, in the simplest terms, how everything in this world is connected.


Sounds like you see the world as one complicated poem to analyze!  :Biggrin:

----------


## ktd222

> Sounds like you see the world as one complicated poem to analyze!


  :FRlol:  Maybe college will staighten me out.

----------


## rachel

oh ktd222, if you ever do make such a glorious creation I will buy one for me and one for baby Hasia. I actually collect unusual ones, they are magical to me. And it would be thrilling to see how you see the world in one pop up book.

And Elizabeth your choice moves me to tears, I so agree with what her sister said of her.

----------


## Pensive

Oh, I can't decide between two.

One will be biography of my Nana Aba (mother's father)

The other will be a novel against "Mughal Dynasty in Subcontinent" I have even written a short story about it but it does not cover all the stuff. It can only be covered in a novel.

----------


## SleepyWitch

wow, everybody's ideas sound really interesting 
do write your Mughal Empire novel, Pensy, I'd be the first to buy it  :Smile: 
what did your Nana Aba do? mine was a violent drunkard, so there's not gonna be a biography of him...

I'd either publish the novel I've been working on ("Making Sense"), or a saga of my family... there's enough weird stuff there to make it interesting, even though it wouldn't be fictional

----------


## Pensive

> wow, everybody's ideas sound really interesting 
> do write your Mughal Empire novel, Pensy, I'd be the first to buy it 
> what did your Nana Aba do? mine was a violent drunkard, so there's not gonna be a biography of him...
> 
> I'd either publish the novel I've been working on ("Making Sense"), or a saga of my family... there's enough weird stuff there to make it interesting, even though it wouldn't be fictional


My Nana Aba is a retired Urdu Professor. He has written some published books, Ghazals, articles and essays. His life is full of adventures. He has met many famous Urdu writers. He is really an idealist. He sacrificed a lot for the sake of Urdu Literature and expects to be acknowledged for that. He is the person who calls himself one of the "revolutionary" minds starting from 1950's when Pakistan was struggling through things. I also agree that he did a lot for Urdu Literature but there are people who did more than him. I will call him really simple because of his idealistic approach. Throughout his life, when people were collecting money from corruption, he stayed against corruption. He is the founder chairman of our local university. For all these things, he is really proud. (that's what angers me)

When he was three or four years old, a doctor told him that his eyes had a defect. He would not be able to see very clearly. His mother, father and siblings thought that he would become a farmer in his local village but he was the first one from his siblings who went to the city, got education and became a Professor and his older brother spoilt his parents money by amusing himself and in the company of flattering friends. My Nana Aba went to the city and educated himself and all of his younger brothers. The person whom people used to call "Bahra" (a person who can't see) although he could see a little fullfilled the wishes of his parents, the wishes his parents had from his eldest brother.

Although with his eyes little defect, he read many books. Along with Urdu literature, he had interest in other English Literature, Philosophy, Psychology, Politics, Sports as well as in Sciences. He has recently told me that he has read HG Wells, TS Eliot...etc..

With all his good aspects, I believe that he has his character's flaws. One of them in my opinion is his believe in social system of classes and the other is his very idealistic approach. He want to see a world full of truthful and honest people. The other thing is that he can't stand without talking. (which is also my flaw which my brother say that I have inherited from him) He has so many friends, lots of friends. He know lots of people which astonishes me a lot. 

So that's my Nana Aba. I love him but sometimes I gets very angry at him specially because he is really cares about "social classes" (castes) a lot. He has told me lots of stories about his childhood. I will like to collect them and write a novel but I think that I am not so good at languages yet so I will not be able to describe each and everything.

SleepyWitch, Thanks though I dare say that my novel about Mughal Empire will ever be published but it might....after all it is not impossible.  :Biggrin:

----------


## SleepyWitch

sounds really interesting, Pensy. well, you can collect material for the biography now and write it when you feel your language skills are up to it  :Smile:

----------


## rachel

oh both of your proposed work sounds enchanting. It is very hard to sit down and think of just one thing alone that would represent a life's work. That is how I approach all my writing for children. Because none of us know what tomorrow brings I think like that, what if this is my last day, what will I say to others, do for others, for myself, write? It gives quite a different color to the canvass then thinking"oh well, tomorrow is another day." It is how I like to live my life.
Your contributions to this thread are much appreciated and I hope, it is my prayer that all will really and truly start with that special one and actually do it, writing each day, a few minutes here or there, a stolen hour once in a while-actually get that special one accomplished. Then there is the leisure of tackling the next one and living like it for sure is the last thing you will give the world.
I am excited for all of you.

----------


## Pensive

Thanks man, I really want to complete it before my Nana Aba's next visit! 

Nice ideas everyone and a nice thread!

----------


## Mililalil XXIV

A history of the international family of man, showing the way all are related as one race, and looking at the common traditions that can be traced back to a common tradition when we were but few.

----------


## rachel

That sounds awesome.Everyone I think longs to know their roots, their ancestral ties andn connections. It is magical somehow. I hope you really get it completed and out there for all of us. thankyou.

----------


## Charles Darnay

Being obsessed with historical fiction, I would publish the novel I am currently working on - a mute boy being tossed around in early 20th century Russian/English/American society, trying to survive in a world constatnly abusing/using him for their own greedy profits.

----------


## rachel

ah, it is a world I understand. My heart is beating hard just thinking about it. How are you, haven't seen you for a long while? thankyou for your contribution.

----------


## cuppajoe_9

Not sure about a topic, but here's my twofold theme:

1. Life is completely without a purpose higher than pleasure.
2. Who cares?

I actually wrote the first chapter for a novel on this theme, a parody of the _Left Behind_ books. It takes place in an extremely conservative christian town in the midwest. The rapture occurs and all the religious people get sucked up into heaven, and the atheists get control of the continent. Party.

----------


## rachel

Oh write, Joe write. You seem to have a fine very creative mind. Never sit about, just do it. People that shake up others' complacency in a fair way contribute to the bettering of this world. I really believe that. thank you.

----------


## RobinHood3000

> I actually wrote the first chapter for a novel on this theme, a parody of the _Left Behind_ books. It takes place in an extremely conservative christian town in the midwest. The rapture occurs and all the religious people get sucked up into heaven, and the atheists get control of the continent. Party.


Who's up for a wanton orgy???

----------


## rachel

er M'Lord,,,,,,,,,,,,,,is that you talking?(I miss you)

I have only one picture of you and your autograph. How I wish I had twenty.

----------


## RobinHood3000

Aww, I miss you, too, rachel!!

It's only a joke, milady--worry not, the orgy was Stan's idea.

----------


## cuppajoe_9

> Who's up for a wanton orgy???


Also much throwing of garbage cans through plate glass windows.

Thanks Rachael. I will be writing more of that book once I secure a typewriter (computers hurt my eyes).

----------


## rachel

yyyaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy Joe. I DESPISE COMPUTERS AND LOVE TYPEWRITERS MORE THAN ANYTHING. When I was women's editor I would only use a typewriter....until my very firm boss said "ehem Rachel dear go over there to that new computer and..................get proficient." (swine computers.........alas, there is no other instant doesn't hurt your eyes way of corresponding. you know something Joe, I think you must secretly be an underground hero of some sort. 

M'LORD, EVEN IF YOU WERE NOT KIDDING, I SHOULD LOVE YOU NO LESS.FOR I KNOW THE HEART OF YOU AND IT IS TRULY GOOD.

----------


## Cormeister37

I am attempting to write a book about college - one chapter finished

----------


## cuppajoe_9

> Joe, I think you must secretly be an underground hero of some sort.


Not that I know of, but thank you very much.

----------


## rachel

Cormeister,
that sounds intriguing, could you elaborate on what aspect of college?

Joe, see that is EXACTLY what a hero gone underground would say to keep you off his trail.hmmmmmmmm.

----------


## thevintagepiper

On modesty, for girls. 

Still, I've always thought it would be fun to write on entitled "The Insanity of the Life of a Teenage Traveling Piper Lass." My friends all agree  :Wink:  

That would be an embarrassing and purely entertaining book...all true...

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I would write a book that somehow showed the reader what's really important in life. 

As soon as I figure it out for sure, I'll start writing it. Look for it on the shelves of your local bookstore. It will be released on the fifth of octember.

----------


## Madhuri

> My Nana Aba is a retired Urdu Professor. He has written some published books, Ghazals, articles and essays. His life is full of adventures. He has met many famous Urdu writers. He is really an idealist. He sacrificed a lot for the sake of Urdu Literature and expects to be acknowledged for that. He is the person who calls himself one of the "revolutionary" minds starting from 1950's when Pakistan was struggling through things. I also agree that he did a lot for Urdu Literature but there are people who did more than him. I will call him really simple because of his idealistic approach. Throughout his life, when people were collecting money from corruption, he stayed against corruption. He is the founder chairman of our local university. For all these things, he is really proud. (that's what angers me)
> 
> When he was three or four years old, a doctor told him that his eyes had a defect. He would not be able to see very clearly. His mother, father and siblings thought that he would become a farmer in his local village but he was the first one from his siblings who went to the city, got education and became a Professor and his older brother spoilt his parents money by amusing himself and in the company of flattering friends. My Nana Aba went to the city and educated himself and all of his younger brothers. The person whom people used to call "Bahra" (a person who can't see) although he could see a little fullfilled the wishes of his parents, the wishes his parents had from his eldest brother.
> 
> Although with his eyes little defect, he read many books. Along with Urdu literature, he had interest in other English Literature, Philosophy, Psychology, Politics, Sports as well as in Sciences. He has recently told me that he has read HG Wells, TS Eliot...etc..
> 
> With all his good aspects, I believe that he has his character's flaws. One of them in my opinion is his believe in social system of classes and the other is his very idealistic approach. He want to see a world full of truthful and honest people. The other thing is that he can't stand without talking. (which is also my flaw which my brother say that I have inherited from him) He has so many friends, lots of friends. He know lots of people which astonishes me a lot. 
> 
> So that's my Nana Aba. I love him but sometimes I gets very angry at him specially because he is really cares about "social classes" (castes) a lot. He has told me lots of stories about his childhood. I will like to collect them and write a novel but I think that I am not so good at languages yet so I will not be able to describe each and everything.
> ...


 Hey Pensive, I dont think you should be angry with your Nana. By your narration it appears that he has had a tough life. He appears to be a man of integrity. Do write his biography, I would like reading it.

And about Mughal Dynasty too....

----------


## Madhuri

my love-hate equation with life, I think that would be my theme if I have to write only one book.

----------


## Kelly_Sprout

Only one topic? One book on that topic? I don't know, that's pretty deep. It is the only thing I can leave to future generations and I would want it to be something meaningful to them no matter how many generations there are or how far into the future they exist. It would have to be something so basic that it could not be refuted or broken down into smaller parts or misinterpreted.

Therefore, I would need to be Carl Sagan and Steven Hawking and Albert Einstein all rolled into one and I would write about the one unifying force that explains the other four forces and matter and energy and light and speed and time.

But of course, I'd want to write it in an entertaining way that all people could understand and yet not be able to lay down!

----------


## formality hater

"how The Technology Ruins The Mind?"

----------


## NickAdams

I would write about culture, by applying Carl Jung's theory of the collective unconcious. It would be as great as: The Story of the Vivian Girls, in What is Known as the Realms of the Unreal, of the Glandeco-Angelinnian War Storm, Caused by the Child Slave Rebellion; which is 15,143 pages long. I would play with the idea of the originality of an echo.

----------


## kandaurov

I would quote authors, religious leaders, polititians, philosophers, and fill hundreds of pages with certified wisdom. Then I would say, 'Pfff. Forget about these guys. What would _you_ say if the spotlight was on _you_?' Then a blank page. I would obligingly ask, in the page after the blank one (the very last page), the readers to send their written response to my address. I would select the very best ones and then publish a second book of quotes, this time with the responses from the anonymous people. Because no genius or actual hard work would be put into either of the books, profiting from them would be quite unfair, so all profits would be donated to an association.

----------


## Adolescent09

If I could ever get around to consummating my first book which has been in the process of nearing completion for the last 5 months  :Tongue: ... that would be one onerous aspect of my tedious life, lifted. (I haven't been on the forums lately... I was sick for a short period of time)

----------


## kiz_paws

My book would be the culmination of the many scrapettes called short stories I have in my possession. Then the world could read 2001 Short Stories by A Lass Named Kiz.... ermmmm well, something like that. And my ever faithful, ever supportive best friend has promised to do any/all drawings/water colors to dress up said dream book. What more can life provide! **sigh**  :Smile:

----------


## pinkmoon

I think my book would be a novel :Biggrin:

----------


## Durgamol

i would write a saga: story of 3 or 4 generations with everything inside - love, hate, relationships, philosophical struggles; simply about life

----------


## Lote-Tree

My theme would be LOVE, REDEMPTION (not in religious sense) and the exploration of the limitlessness of the imaginations :-)

----------


## Nossa

Hope..through a life journey of someone.

----------


## cows

I have two, one I'm writing now and the other will come after. I wrote out both of the ideas and just deleted them. Maybe I'm paranoid. You'll have to read them. I'll give them when I'm done.

My two-cents for this thread: Why don't you all just do it? There are a few ideas here that stick out... "I would ____" and "it would be amazing" are nice to hear, but if you believe it, do it.  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## manolia

A book with all the telephone numbers of all the public services in my country. That could make me rich  :Idea:

----------


## Lote-Tree

> My two-cents for this thread: Why don't you all just do it?


It's already done. It's a masterpiece but it's in my head. But don't have the words to write it down :-)

----------


## NickAdams

> two-cents for this thread: Why don't you all just do it?



I'm in the research stage. I'm doing family trees and first person confessions to understand my characters.

Ofcourse, the size I suggested was because I was limited to one book.

----------


## cows

Good to hear Adams. I studied Carl Jung a bit, read many of his theories and _Memories, Dreams, Reflections_ had a major post-adolescnet impact on me (not too long ago). I'd be interested to read any bits you come up with.

Lote, then make them up!

----------


## NickAdams

Cows,

You'll be the third to know. After myself ofcourse and my wife who gets jealous when I discuss a work with others before her.  :Argue:  

I would like to also thank you. My idle mind is usually focused when someone ask to see something I've done. I got an idea last night and trying to extract the story from it. It's a satire about the artist's drive for originality.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Lote, then make them up!


Making them up is easy writing them down - the hard bit ;-(

----------


## NickAdams

> Making them up is easy writing them down - the hard bit ;-(


Have you decided on your POV yet?

----------


## Jolly McJollyso

The subject would be James Joyce's _Ulysses_. The reason I haven't written it yet is I'm not finished with grad school.

----------


## Lote-Tree

> Have you decided on your POV yet?


In my head it's Third Person and First Person.

What do you suggest as a compromise?

And you whats your POV?

Regards,
Lote.

----------


## NickAdams

Third person subjective might work. I don't know what you like about third person, because third person subjective would limit you to the events that your protagonist is part of. The benifit is that your narration is not limited to your protagonist's peronality.

Moi, for the story I mentioned here I'm using third person omni. I prefer third person objective.

----------


## Jolly McJollyso

Ew, no, not omni!

----------


## NickAdams

:FRlol:  I wouldn't suggest omni for a full length work, but for a short-short I think it's ok- I would still prefer to limit the omni as much as I can, leave telepathy to the pseaudopsychologist..  :Wink:

----------


## andave_ya

Wow, everyone sounds so learned. I think I'd write a fantasy with elves in it, but I'm not exactly sure what the message would be. I'd probably try to show that imagination is sadly lacking in today's world and that it could really take us places if we just placed a bit more emphasis on English and literary stuff than mathematics and technology. Or I guess, to let people know it's ok not to be strictly logical all the time.

----------


## Shurtugal

hellow there andya, and all who read this. i never new that about you. it sounds enthralling. and as for me well you know at the moment i am writing a book, (you are ameliorating it). for those of you who do not know it my goal in life is to have people understand, what i believe, the most inportant thing in life-love. it is some what like "Peter Pan". two children fly to the island and dwell on it for awhile. there's pirates and fairies and lots of magic. and the ending is very earthly and brings you back down to earth.

i have many other stories running threw my mind. one is of this boy in a magical land, with creatures never famothed here, who comes to be the "savior" of the land. delivering them from the hand of the evil ruler. the moral of that story is "give up not just due to you can not espy it, but believe in it more faithfully."

another is about a tom-boy meets this boy she becomes quite attached to. she must deal with the presure of school guy friend that ridcule her.

and the last is just a dim light in a dark room, barely visable from afar off but all so vivid in reality.

the goal in stories, at least in most of them, is to have a reality that you can relate to on earth.

----------


## applepie

I would have to say it would be a book about my experiences as a mother and wife. It may sound dull to some, but for most of my life I never planned on marriage or children. I was all set to go to college for Marine Biology and be a research scientist. Months gone from home doesn't make for a good family life. Then I met my husband and since my world has turned inside out. So the book wouldn't be on how to raise you kids, or even how to be a wife. That is something we must all discover on our own. I would be about life in general and the sacrifices you make for the people you love. The life lessons you learn and what it means to me to make my life work the best I can. To be the best mom I can be and to never loose faith that your best is good enough. It wouldn't be out for years, though, since I would not likely finish my tale until both my children are grown.

----------


## linz

*It would be fiction. It would draw from my natural tongue, but self edited for artistries sake. I would try in it, using no bounds of heaven or hell, to express imagination and inner meanings.*

----------


## Visionary3

Wow, what a topic. I hadn't given this much thought before just now. I'd have to take a course on how to research before I could ever even hope to do this but I am fascinated with women from the past and how they lived so differently from us. I read a small book once with short chapters taken from diaries and letters by a Victorian upper class young lady, a Civil war wife who lived in a cave at Vicksburg, a pioneer mother crossing the plains, an Indian woman, etc. I would like to do another one with more entries and more detail and some from other countries.

----------


## Bakiryu

The book I'm writing now. A sci-fi story to transcend the ages!

----------


## cranberry

your idea is great ...i'd have it all about children care and friendship  :Smile: 
thanks for the interesting thread.  :Smile:

----------


## Granny5

Mine would be something funny, something that would make everyone who read it laugh out loud till their sides ached and tears ran.

----------


## jocky

Why, oh why, do my horses always lose?  :Wink:

----------


## mercymyqueen

> Wow, what a topic. I hadn't given this much thought before just now. I'd have to take a course on how to research before I could ever even hope to do this but I am fascinated with women from the past and how they lived so differently from us. I read a small book once with short chapters taken from diaries and letters by a Victorian upper class young lady, a Civil war wife who lived in a cave at Vicksburg, a pioneer mother crossing the plains, an Indian woman, etc. I would like to do another one with more entries and more detail and some from other countries.




Do you know that book's title? It sounds intriguing

----------


## Lyn05

I think I'd like to write a fairy tale, about love from family and friends. But it might be too cliched...

----------


## hoope

I guess i always wanted to publish a book in title
" LETS HAVE A NEW HOPE " ...... i want it to be about inspiring hope , inspiring quotes , inspiring poems... my own inspiring articles... and so on

Just want it to be a new start for everyone and a new hope

----------


## Plumbum

I have a feeling I would probably write something very cliche. I've always been wanting to write my own fantasy/fairy tale book, something in the vein of Ella Enchanted or one of Gail Carson Levine's books. For some reason, I seem to have the most fun when writing those kind of stories.

----------


## grey

Godspeed! I'm waiting for it!

----------


## grey

> The book I'm writing now. A sci-fi story to transcend the ages!


Godspeed! I'm waiting for it!

----------


## 9 Bean Rows

How about a book about someone else. Observations of others without today's popular snark.

----------


## Dinkleberry2010

I would have published a book containing what I consider to be the best poems, stories, plays, and nonfiction articles I have written.

----------


## wlz

If I were given the freedom to do so I would write a Sherlock Holmes type character into a kind of Jules Verne tale of Phileas Fogg meets Dickens' Oliver type opera set on the moon with Irish politics, the Lisbon Treaty and the Celtic Tiger economy as its theme. lol.

----------


## xtianfriborg13

Mine would be a really good love story that can be turned into a musical someday.. lol

----------

